# Latest Scrimshaw



## Bkeepr (Oct 6, 2016)

Well I resized this photo, hope it works...

This is my second trophy that I have scrimmed for the Working Catahoula Association.  It is for their competition in Louisiana later this month.  I purchased the imported powderhorn and sealed it with wax to make it airtight, then scrimmed the image.  The strap is handmade.  If anyone is interested I can look up the name of the eBay seller I purchased it from.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice work Kathy - somebody is going to be very happy with it.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh, yes.  That is very well done.


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 6, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 6, 2016)

Spectacular!  You have really come a long way in a short time!


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 6, 2016)

Thanks yall!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 6, 2016)

Thats pretty amazing


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 6, 2016)

I have had help and advice from several people on this forum!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## onedude (Oct 7, 2016)

That looks great! Good Job.
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 7, 2016)

Fantastic work


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 8, 2016)

My question is how much for a remake?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 13, 2016)

Wow!!!!!! Beautiful work!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Oct 13, 2016)

Awesome work!


----------



## Bkeepr (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks all!  Bronco I will send you a PM.


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 3, 2016)

Looks great Kathy.


----------



## bg7m (Nov 9, 2016)

Outstanding!


----------

